# Mystery car



## Tpesl (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi does anyone know what is this car my uncle owned it and I always thought that it was a bmw.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Tpesl said:


> Hi does anyone know what is this car my uncle owned it and I always thought that it was a bmw.


I don't think it's a BMW, but the guys on Edmunds Forums are pretty good at identifying obscure cars.

Try here: https://forums.edmunds.com/discussion/4285/general/x/mystery-car-pix#latest


----------



## supergabe954 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, that's definitely a FIAT. Like a 1962-1964 FIAT 1500... somewhere around there.


----------

